# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Tengo dudas en si empezar por un libro o por otro...

## Delusion

Habia escrito este post pero ahora no lo veo, quizás me hice un lío al mandarlo.  El caso es que he leido el apartado 'Cómo empiezo' y de los libros que se nombran veo que, excepto el primero, todo son cartomagia. Me gustaría empezxar por las monedas pues tengo claro que es lo que quiero aprender, ahora bien no se si antes de eso tengo que empezar por las cartas. He leido que el Monedas in crescendo es como el Kanuto de las monedas ¿Empiezo por este o empiezo por 'Esto es magia' o con cual? Gracias, saludos

----------


## tsunami_

Muchos hemos empezado por cartomagia porque hay mucha bibliografía y las cartas son algo común en cualquier casa.  Además permiten efectos muy variados.

Con las cartas además se pueden hacer juegos vistosos sin necesidad de ser un virtuoso de la manipulación.
Para mí, las monedas necesitan mucho más entrenamiento manual antes de poder presentar algo. Podrían pasar meses antes de que notes alguna mejoría.

De todas maneras opta por algo que te guste para que te merezca la pena dedicarle tiempo. También estaría bien que leyeras algo general del estilo de "Esto es magia" de Moliné o "La buena magia" de Darwin Ortiz. Explican conceptos teóricos que pueden ser aplicados en cualquier especialidad.

Ser autodidacta en esto es complicado pero también es difícil encontrar alguien que te enseñe (podrías intentarlo).

----------

